# Ivelisse ass and thighs oh my!



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

kada kada kada

I bet every guy on that LU roster pray that they're wrestling Ivelisse when that match list is put up for a taping.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Perfect


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Umbreon said:


> kada kada kada
> 
> I bet every guy on that LU roster pray that they're wrestling Ivelisse when that match list is put up for a taping.


Lol yeah pretty much, could you imagine seeing your name on the match listings to face Ivelisse? Man just imagine picking her up for a powerbomb and just holding her there for a few seconds with her crotch in your face. I'd think of every move imaginable that involved her ass and crotch in my face.

I never really took notice of Ivelisse before but man ever since she got to LU her ass and thighs have looked amazing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Third image is Tara.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah pretty much, could you imagine seeing your name on the match listings to face Ivelisse? Man just imagine picking her up for a powerbomb and just holding her there for a few seconds with her crotch in your face. I'd think of every move imaginable that involved her ass and crotch in my face.
> 
> I never really took notice of Ivelisse before but man ever since she got to LU her ass and thighs have looked amazing.


Son Of Havok got lucky with his given storyline from last season


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a shame that WWE & TNA both passed up on Ivelisse. Besides that I'm :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

About time she got a megathread :mark:


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:sodone amazing. She's beautiful


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She has great tits too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ratman said:


> She has great tits too


That she does, she has a great everything. But those thighs are to die for.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Ivelisse. :sodone


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy. Mother. Of. God is she thick and natural, 8.1/10


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd be screaming Mama Mia like how Mauro does it...but damn..10/10


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

My actual dick. :banderas


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Ivelisse is my dream threesome with Lana, so yeah Ivelisse is beautiful in so many ways.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

goddamn. been waiting for an ivelisse thread.

had a chance to see her wrestle last weekend but she's hurt again. shit.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

This is a nice pick-me-up. Thank you guys.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Ivelisse thread, fucking finally :Banderas


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Really glad to see this thread spring up.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Daaaamn, I've had a thing for her since eI first saw her on NXT. Keep on doing your thing girl!*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> That ass and those thighs, damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute but i see girls like this all the time.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> That ass and those thighs, damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ivelisse is hot andd as for the Nikki comment well while nice she to me dont have the hottest ass or thighs in the business.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Check this match from 04:03, some good shots here from WWL Puerto Rico where she's WWL Goddess champion and she was there with Santana Garrett and Andrea


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

I hate her LU outfit. Covers the ass..


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

cot. damn.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

That's dat boricua ass.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Best ass in the game. I was convinced by the first time I saw her!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Gonna leave this here.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Need some more appreciation for thickness


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

She is damn sexy and very easy on the eyes.


----------



## MGFanJay (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## UCWG (Oct 6, 2016)

So LU has her and Melissa Santos? Where can I watch:grin2:


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Ladies can only get a booty and thighs like that if they grow up eating the delicious cuisine and absorbing all the beautiful beaches Puerto Rico has to offer.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Good reason to bump this thread kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ivelisee has really perfect ass and thighs. :lenny*_


----------

